# ME PE Exam-What did you think?



## Matt-NM (Apr 14, 2008)

I just took the ME PE on Friday for the first time (machine design depth). I thought the test vas very tough, both morning and afternoon. The morning was difficult, but thankfully I was able to figure out some on my second pass that I had skipped the first time through. I remember telling myself a few times as I was reading through them "I can't believe they are asking this. I skipped this because I was certain it would not be asked". I guess skipping subjects is ultimate sin #1 on the PE exam.

The afternoon machine design section was also very difficult, more than I had expected it to be. I sort of blew off one subject that just seemed to keep reappearing. I felt reasonably prepared going into the exam. Probably hit the 300 hour mark easy. On the NCEES practice exam (with MD depth) I think I scored 85%. This test, both morning and afternoon, at least in my opinion, was definately on another level in comparison to the NCEES sample exam. Even the "low hanging" fruit took a slight "reach" in many cases. MERM was not as helpful for the afternoon session as I had hoped it would be.

Overall I am holding out hope but am not extremely confident. Pretty disappointing after 300 hours of studying. I think there were many questions on the test that I wouldn't have got right even after a year of study, unless I were to broaden what I was going over.

What did everybody else think? Any guess as to a cut score? Do you think the NCEES sample exam has a difficulty to where it's cut score and raw score would be equivalent at 70?

Either way, I guess the madness is temporarily over! Hope everybody did well.


----------



## Firetoad (Apr 14, 2008)

For the morning, I think that my first pass through completed well over half of the problems. The second pass of the longer questions went well. My final pass of the "Engineers use this outside of the classroom?" questions consisted of 4 or 5 questions max.

The Thermal &amp; Fluids afternoon depth exam was a different story, my first easy pass included about 15 questions. I was only able to tackle two of the first ten questions on the first pass and that was scary. The second pass included some very long, long solutions. The final pass included about 5 or 6 blindfolded and guess questions. I feel that I realistically made 80 to 85% plus on the morning but could have scored 50% or lower in the afternoon.

The morning, with the exception of a few questions, did not stray too far from what my current industrial process consulting job covers. The afternoon included some problems that I do frequently, but there were some rather obscure topics that I am not even sure I had even ever heard about or covered in school!


----------



## Matt-NM (Apr 15, 2008)

Anybody else take the ME PE?


----------



## BORICUAZO (Apr 15, 2008)

Matt-NM said:


> Anybody else take the ME PE?



For me, PM was easier than AM. I was very frustrated at lunch hour; but PM Thermal &amp; Fluids module came to my rescue: Lots of easy problems and some others easy to get the answer just by observation.

My aprox. score expectations: AM = 24, PM = 34, good to PASS.


----------



## Brentum (Apr 15, 2008)

I took the ME-Fluids/Thermo Exam.

Two things,

A. it wasn't has bad as I had it made up in my mind. I was totally psych'd out for it, but I knew more than I thought.

B. I don't think I passed. it wasn't so much that I didn't know the problems. It was that I totally ran out of time and had to guess on problems I am pretty sure I knew how to do, because I didn't want to leave any unanswered.

It was worse in the afternoon session, I got caught twice in a time crunch. In the morning, I had about 15 left with an hour to go. And in the afternoon I had about 15 left with 1/2 hour left to go.

Fortunately in the afternoon, there were about 5 non-quantitative right there at the end. I think I got 4 of them right.

If I'd had the time I needed, I think I would have only had maybe 5-6 unknown in the morning session and maybe around 8 I didn't know on the afternoon.

So, unless my guessing was very lucky, or the cut score if very low, I'm skeptical about my chances.

The good news (if it can be called that) is I certainly identified some weak spots that I think if I knew properly, would have really helped this time. Thermo turbine problems. I didn't know them as well as I should have, and there were a bunch. Having those down well would have really helped. And if I can manage my time better, that would have really helped to. I fully meant to pick the low hanging fruit, and go through the whole thing, but I kept hitting a problem that I -thought- I knew how to do...and then after dickering with it for 20 minutes, realized I couldn't figure it out, and just pissed away a lot of time.

In the afternoon session, the first 10 problems were like that. Spent like the first 2 hours on the first 10 problems, and didn't even get a good answer for all of them. (Sounds like the first 10 were hard for others too) Hit a bunch of fluids problems after that that I knew pretty good, but just take time to work out. Then was scrambling over some fairly easy problems that I just didn't have time to do.

Poor time management coupled with not knowing my turbines well enough really sunk my efforts I'm afraid.

I think if I don't pass and take it again, I'll work the problems starting with the last and working forward. Seemed to be some relatively easy ones hiding right at the end and that was was freakin' out about time when I hit them.

I didn't take the NCEES practice exam. I took the Lindeburg one, and it was WAY harder than the actual test. However, the test was still sufficiently hard to kick my arse!


----------



## NotAnEngineer (Apr 15, 2008)

I took the "Mechine Design" in the afternoon...

I dont think the AM portion was that bad, but the PM was very difficult. I did manage to come up with a lot of the answers provided, but that doesnt mean it was the corret answer. I feel like I was well prepared for the test, but some of that stuff I would have never gotten. Did anyone else feel like there were a lot of fatigue problems on there?? Which wasnt good for me considering I didnt touch on that much during my studing, and for several questons I dont think the MERM was very helpful (Im not saying anything bad about the MERM tho, it still the best book I ever spent money on). I feel pretty confident that I answered half of the questions correctly so it depends on how my educated guess and blind guess went for the other half that will determine my fate.


----------



## Matt-NM (Apr 15, 2008)

NotAnEngineer

I feel very similar to you on both sections. The morning was difficult, but I definately feel better about it than the machine design depth. The subject you mentioned in the afternoon section (i'm a little chicken about mentioning anything specific) definately killed me. That was one of two sections that I went into the test knowing that I was weak on. I remember working on a problem based on that "subject" and seeing two problems on the next page out of the corner of my eye on the same subject. I could not believe it. I would not go as far as to say that the afternoon section (machine design) was well rounded.

I also found my use of MERM to be somewhat seldom in the afternoon section (I also heard this from other exam takers). I wonder if NCEES uses MERM when writing the exam to make sure they all can't be answered with this single reference?

Time wise, I was ok on both sections at least half way through. I answered easier questions upfront, which put me ahead of schedule. As the questions progressed, I got to the point where I was on schedule, and then at the end to the point where I had to guess because of time. Most of my guesses, however, were on problems that I had previously attemped and could not do.

Overall, I am still holding out hope but give myself a 50/50 chance at passing. I honestly thought I would have done better. There were many difficult problems. Any guess as to a cut score? If the NCEES sample exam could be given a cut score of exactly 56/80 for a 70%, then I think this should be significantly lower. I thought it was much more difficult.


----------



## MEPE2B (Apr 15, 2008)

I took thermal/fluids afternoon. I knew going in that I was vastly underprepared, so I was not that dissappointed to find my self struggling during the morning part. When I read through the afternoon section, I started to get my hopes up because I saw a good portion of problems that I felt good about. But in the end, time was the enemy. I got bogged down on a couple of problems, wasting too much time trying to get an answer to match one of the choices. So I had to start guessing on problems I know I could have solved. Unless I was a very lucky guesser, I think I'll be back in October. And this time I will study up on engineering economics, which was represented to a far greater degree than I was led to expect.


----------



## ME_FPE (Apr 15, 2008)

I took the Thermo and Fluids session in the PM.

I found the AM session to be easier than I expected. The PM session was a bit harder than I expected.

The really frustrating thing about the PM session was that there were several problems I was almost 100% sure I was approaching correctly but could not obtain a listed answer for. This caused me to stick on these problems longer than I should have. I ran out of time during the PM session and had to hail mary guess on about 4-5 problems (I still had time to read every problem but not enough to make an educated guess on those 4-5 problems).

In pondering why the PM session seemed more difficult, I'm not sure if it's because it was or because of the endurance factor. Six hours into the test, I found myself making stupid mistakes because I was getting so tired.

In the PM session, I found myself skipping problems I sort of knew how to do but knew would take me longer to do. I had to do this because I wasted some time on the "personal vendetta problems." I remember one particular problem, one which I knew how to do, that I probably wasted over 20 minutes on...Unfortunately, at the end of the test, I did not have time to go back and really work these problems. :brickwall:

I think the exam tested a very wide array of knowledge.

What do you all think the cut score is? Everyone seems to think it's around 70%...


----------



## mackintosh (Apr 15, 2008)

I spent 250+ hours studyding since New Years. On the NCEES online sample exam, I missed 2/20 in the morning (both thermo) and 3/20 in the MD afternoon (including the code question you had to have an earlier Shigley for), so I was confident going in. Boy, was I surprised; I felt like the exam kicked my ass. The depressing questions were thosed that looked like they should've been real simple (and probably were), but I couldn't get one of the answer choices. I didn't have any problem with the time; there were some questions I just wasn't getting. I won't be too surprised whichever way it goes, but I'm dreading having to spend another two-three months of weekends studying. At least I've got a little better idea of some of the things I would study (or not) if I have to take it again.

Twelve weeks would be right around July 4th.


----------



## djshortsleeve (Apr 15, 2008)

Reading these opinions of the exam is entertaining. I have many of the same opinions. I looked around at the few other mechanical people and saw some gloomy expressions.

I think my method of studying overall worked well, but I underestimated some things. I crammed the last week, thinking I would see alot of what I studied, but there was actually more of some other topics than I thought.

I had some of the weirdest thoughts during and after this exam. At some points I felt despair and other times I thought I was on point. I used the entire 4 hours for the AM session, guessing on about 6 problems. The PM session (HVAC Ref.) I cruised through in about 2:45. I went back and did the 5 or so problems I skipped.

Overall, I also feel I have a 50/50 shot. I feel like I could have done really well or failed.

A guy I work with, who passed, said he felt he did bad in the AM but did well in PM. Hopefully, I have similar results.


----------



## johnsmith (Apr 16, 2008)

I have the same feeling, AM exam is more difficult than the PM one.

Time is a problem, also the questions are quite concentrated on several topics.

I hope the cut mark is not 70%, since this exam is much more difficult than anyone expected.

I can say at least you read a lot of reference and work a lot of problems, you cannot pass it.

If you read only MERM, sorry this is not enough.

I don't understand the purpose of this exam, if anyone can solve engineering problem within few mins, is that mean he is a good engineer? That is not the point.

Time should be not be the constraint for the exam.

The purpose of the PE exam is to test someone ability to solve the engineering problems by considering all the assumptions and boundary conditions!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 16, 2008)

Count your blessings that it is in the format it is. How would you like a test that had three very complex questions and you chose two. That's the way it used to be.


----------



## djshortsleeve (Apr 16, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Count your blessings that it is in the format it is. How would you like a test that had three very complex questions and you chose two. That's the way it used to be.


How long ago was this? Were the question choices in the AM, PM, or both?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 16, 2008)

I *think* it changed in the late nineties. It is one of the reasons I never pursued getting my PE. It was that way when my dad took it back in the 70s.


----------



## benbo (Apr 16, 2008)

djshortsleeve said:


> How long ago was this? Were the question choices in the AM, PM, or both?


For a while it was both AM and PM, then it became multiple choice in the AM and essay in the PM, but they were still extremely hard multiple choice.

Believe me, you do not want to go back to those exams. They were not multiple choice and they were nearly impossible. I never took one, but I got a copy of one exam that they later released. I was glad to have the new format which I could pass.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Apr 16, 2008)

Back in the day ld-025: when I took the exam, they were all essay problems. We had ten problems in the morning and had to pick 4 to work. Same thing in the afternoon. I started off in the morning, read all the problems and checked off the ones I knew I could work and then went back to pick which ones I would work - I had only checked off 2........

Needless to say, I almost didn't return in the afternoon. But I did, and found 5 or 6 from the afternoon that I knew I could work and picked 4 from them.

Of course they were all graded by hand and you had to deal with the vagaries of hand scoring, but apparently I BSed my way to get enough points to pass.......


----------



## A Smith (Apr 16, 2008)

Matt-NM said:


> I just took the ME PE on Friday for the first time (machine design depth). I thought the test vas very tough, both morning and afternoon. The morning was difficult, but thankfully I was able to figure out some on my second pass that I had skipped the first time through. I remember telling myself a few times as I was reading through them "I can't believe they are asking this. I skipped this because I was certain it would not be asked". I guess skipping subjects is ultimate sin #1 on the PE exam.


Did pretty good in the morning, did the first 20 in the afternoon skipping the second Machine design question. I was waiting for the hard stuff &amp; things start going downhill. I thought I could do the subject I did not study much on &amp; it jumped out 2-3 times! Tried to work the ones I knew well taking 10 -15 min, but messed up 4 I spent some time on &amp; should have gotten.

I figure to get 53 no matter what &amp; should get enough to pass if I made no major errors on the ones I thought I was working correctly.

I fell bad for anyone that misses by one or 2 after they screwed the morning instructions up, set off the fire alarm &amp; listened to the fan run 20m min. Not sure if they messed the time up in the afternoon, think they gave the 15min warning late, but hard to tell time when I am double checking a screw up, trying to figure what the last worked problem should be.


----------



## A Smith (Apr 16, 2008)

OH anyone check the new ME test specs out!!!! More SI units &amp; some other stuff.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 16, 2008)

WOW!

The difficulty of the exam must very pretty widely year to year. I took (and passed) the MEPE test (machine desgn) depth in April '07 and came out of it with basically the opposite feelings expressed so far on this thread.

I felt MERM alone was sufficient, haveing opened Shigley once and the Crane Tech. paper once (only because I knew how to find a particular eqn quicker in crane than MERM, it is in both).

Also, I felt that the difficulty of the test was right on par with the NCEES practice test...

Hopefully this means that the the test was acutally harder, which would be felt by all testees, and therefore the cutscore will be lower!

Good Luck!


----------



## Brentum (Apr 16, 2008)

(ME-Thermo/fluids)

I thought the MERM was probably good for 80% or so. But as I ran out of time both sessions and had to guess a fair amount, maybe that's inaccurate.

I had a Cameron book with me that I found pretty helpful for the fluids problems, especially the NPSH stuff that the MERM didn't seem to go into much. The Cameron has pipe friction tables from 1/4" to 192" pipe diameters, as well as K values for valves, viscous liquid friction tables, and even steam friction loss tables. A lot of the other things in it are in the MERM, but hey are nice and clear and condensed in the Cameron book. I felt very good on my fluids, but I didn't study my turbines enough, and didn't manage my time well, and if I don't pass, that will have been a big part of that.

I had a MArk's handbook, but didn't use it much. Mainly as a secondary reference for some of the non-quantitative stuff. It's not a bad double check though. THe non-quantitative stuff if interesting. If you know it, it takes no time at all. IF you have the right reference, you can usually look it up quick and still take little time. If you don't know it and don't have a reference, then they are pretty hard to fake and can really suck. I think more actual reading of the MERM, and having more non-MERM references to go to really help with those. Every one of those you can get is one ugly calculating problem you save for the end and sweat less. (wish I'd actually done that myself on the test)

Also had old Thermo and Machine design books from college , but didn't really have time to hunt through them.

Yea, I wondered too if the NCEES folks design the test to need more than just the MERM.

Like I said before, the test wasn't as hard as I built it up in my mind. It was easier than the Lindeberg practice Exam and problems. Never took the NCEES practice test.

But it was still sufficiently hard (and long) to stomp a mud-hole in my behind.

I am glad to read that I'm not the only one that got trapped into problems and wasted way too much time on. Misery enjoys company.

As far as the old Format Exams go, I'm probably glad the test is now the way it is. However, everything is a 2-edge sword. Those older problems are much more in-depth, and you can't guess.

However, with multiple choice, you can basically know how to do the problem, work it through, get one sign wrong, or make one little bone headed mistake, and you get it all wrong. With the old format, if you did that, you'd still get partial credit for it. If the mistake was pretty simple, you'd get the majority of credit for it. Plus you had only to do 4 out of 10. That means each problem is like an hour long...which sucks...but it also means you have a pretty good shot at have pretty decent proficiency of at least 3 or 4 of the 10 problems. You don't have to work the ones you have no clue on.

With the current format, you -have- to take a stab at the ones you have no clue on.

I think in a sense, the current exam allows for some people who maybe aren't as prepared as they should be to get lucky and pass. (not me, but some people) But I think the old format allowed those who were reasonably well prepared to be killed for stupid mistakes on something they otherwise know how to do.


----------



## PErimeter (Apr 16, 2008)

I did the Machine Design PM.

The AM was tough. It was all over the place and I skipped more than I thought I had, so I ended up rushing at the end and made a complete WAG at one question with seconds on the clock. Could have used MERM for it all, but I had quicker references set up.

The PM was tough, too, but I felt much more prepared. I finished with 13 minutes left to check work. There were a couple that looked "straightforward", but ended up "straight, forward through the thick overgrown jungle". That hurt the clock.

Shigley definitely helped, as well as Marks'. May have used Machinery's, but I am SURE they look at the MERM and make sure you need more than that.

On the whole, it was a bit tougher than the NCEES sample, but easier than Lindeburg. Also, the fact that I was a sick, coughing germ with 3 hours of sleep and intravenous DayQuil didn't help.

I think I have a good shot (70/30?) at passing. If I do, it will be a miracle because I felt so good in the PM (there were a lot of people praying for me). If I didn't, I am in WAY better shape now than I was a year ago. I shouldn't have to study nearly as much to do better.

As for the "old style", the engineers at work all complain about the *required* economics problem - WAY more in-depth than anything in the MERM or on the exam. Crazy problems that you wouldn't wish on an evil CPA, much less an engineer. It's really 6 of one, half-dozen of the other - stupid mistakes will cost you, period. Make enough of them, and you fail.

Good luck, all! We should be hearing in late June, I assume, from some of the previous examinees (they heard 2-2.5 months later, at least in NY).


----------



## cocoloco (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree. Not proud to say it but this is my third shot and found the AM to be harder than the first two. Harder by quite a bit. PM (HVAC) was a little better. Not feeling confident whatsoever. I had to leave some questions that I could have worked on with a little more time. The AM portion has got my sweating bullets even now!


----------



## Matt-NM (Apr 16, 2008)

Anybody care to venture a guess at a cut score? If the NCEES sample were to be a straight up 56/80 for 70% (not sure if this is even remotely accurate), I would personally say that this exam should be significantly lower, as I thought it was a great deal more difficult. I hope NCEES doesn't do something like say "oh, this test was alot more difficult than last time. We better lower the cut score by 2 points."


----------



## johnsmith (Apr 16, 2008)

I also did the Machine Design PM.

AM is more difficult. I try to ask some questions that is out of expectation and I didn't prepare them. My suggestion is to read from first page to last page,

don't miss any page in MERM. Use one whole year to prepare.


----------



## M.E. Nebraska (Apr 17, 2008)

I took the Thermo/Fluids depth and thought that the overall test was more difficult then the NCEES practice exam, but easier then the "the other board" test. I also studied 300 hours since January 2008 and propably 100-200 hours before the January 2008. On the NCEES practice exam I got in the 80% range as well.

In the AM portion I got done with about 20 minutes and went back and checked answers and made educated guesses on 4 problems that I had skipped. On the PM section I was finished in time with 8-10 that I went back and reworked and made educated guesses on the remainder. I agree with previous comments that the first 10 questions on thermo/fluids PM section were quite difficult.

Overall I still am not confident I passed. I think I am less confident every day that goes by. I would guess I got something like 30-35 in the AM and 25-30 in the PM. So my low end would not put me in the passing column. After reading everybodys comments I hope their is a curve. I sure hope I pass, I don't want to do this again.


----------



## rcurras (Apr 17, 2008)

M.E. Nebraska said:


> Overall I still am not confident I passed. I think I am less confident every day that goes by. I would guess I got something like 30-35 in the AM and 25-30 in the PM. So my low end would not put me in the passing column. After reading everybodys comments I hope their is a curve. I sure hope I pass, I don't want to do this again.


With those results, I think that you will pass.

Thanks.

RC.


----------



## M.E. Nebraska (Apr 17, 2008)

rcurras said:


> With those results, I think that you will pass.
> Thanks.
> 
> RC.


Those were just guesses, I really didn't keep track during the exam. I just tried to go by the ones that I was not confident in. I am sure I missed some that I thought I got right. So maybe my estimates are high. Either way it doesn't really matter, I won't know for another 11 weeks.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 17, 2008)

I believe the cut score does vary year to year (and state to state)...

I feel bad now for some of the advice I have given on this board in the past. I said that I studied 250 hours and was VERY overprepared, it seems that that may not have enough for people this time around. I also said that one could get away with just bringing MERM, this was certaintly the case when I took the test last year, but it seems not to be true this time around.

Last year i believe there was only one fatigue problem, and one or two code problems (the type you either know or you don't).

When I took the test I had time to answerevery question, go back and double check all my work, and still leave a half hour early in both AM and PM sections. I left with a high level of confidence that I passed.I am interested to see if the pass rate changes from last year to this year.


----------



## rcurras (Apr 17, 2008)

sschell_PE said:


> I believe the cut score does vary year to year (and state to state)...
> 
> I feel bad now for some of the advice I have given on this board in the past. I said that I studied 250 hours and was VERY overprepared, it seems that that may not have enough for people this time around. I also said that one could get away with just bringing MERM, this was certaintly the case when I took the test last year, but it seems not to be true this time around.
> 
> ...


When I took the test for first time (last April 2007, and my specialty is Electrical not Mechanical), I was not as prepare as I was this time (last Friday). However, during my first try I had plenty of time during the AM section to finish and go back to review some questions were I was doubtful about my results. This time around, I did not have the luxury of review anything at all. Again, this time, I believe that the PM section was harder than the first one, because once more I studied/covered a lot of material, and there were questions where I have no clue about their resolution.

Thanks.

RC.


----------



## BORICUAZO (Apr 17, 2008)

sschell_PE said:


> I believe the cut score does vary year to year (and state to state)...
> I am interested to see if the pass rate changes from last year to this year.


Cut Score: Truly an "Unsolved Mystery!!" :dunno:


----------



## johnsmith (Apr 17, 2008)

I think 1000 hrs is the minimum to study the exam. Also, prepare every topics in MERM. You won't regret.


----------



## ME_FPE (Apr 18, 2008)

BORICUAZO said:


> Cut Score: Truly an "Unsolved Mystery!!" :dunno:


*insert old Unsolved Mysteries theme music and start Robert Stack voice over*


----------



## Matt-NM (Apr 21, 2008)

I didn't have any time to review problems in either session (machine design depth). Did anybody else? Thankfully I decided to study economics for a couple hours during the final week. The NCEES practice exam had economics problems that could be figured out without any actual economics knowledge. Not the case on the real thing.

Holding out hope. DO NOT want to go through this again.


----------



## PEara (Oct 27, 2008)

I took ME-HVAC. The test was more difficult that I expected in both morning and afternoon sessions.


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Oct 27, 2008)

I took ME-thermal. I agree test was more diffcult then I expected.


----------



## HVACstevie (Oct 27, 2008)

I took the HVAC&amp;R afternoon section.

The morning was intimidating at first. It seemed very machine design heavy and HVAC and Thermo are my strong points. But I was able to complete all the morning questions by 10:30am. Then I just rechecked, rechecked and rechecked. I felt great at lunch.

Then the after noon HVAC depth kicked my rear end. After reading everyone elses comments I feel better about my test.

I figure 30+ AM and 25+ PM.


----------



## bigtrees (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought morning session was very easy. In fact, it actually makes me nervous because when I have tests go that smoothly I usually end up doing poorly on them. Like a previous person, I finished around 10:30 and had about 90 minutes to review and recheck the exam.

I did thermal and fluids in the afternoon and found it much more difficult than the morning. The problem I had with the afternoon is the problems provided way too much data and the diagrams were much more complicated than they needed to be for solving problems quick. So a problem that was actually really simple looked really hard. The problem I had with the afternoon wasn't the difficulty in the problems but I ran out of time to solve them.

I'm predicting 40 in the morning* and 26* in the afternoon for a total of 66.

* Note earlier comment that I am really bad about estimating my scores on exam. In reality, I'm just crossing my fingers that I passed.


----------



## PEara (Oct 27, 2008)

HVACstevie said:


> I took the HVAC&amp;R afternoon section.
> The morning was intimidating at first. It seemed very machine design heavy and HVAC and Thermo are my strong points. But I was able to complete all the morning questions by 10:30am. Then I just rechecked, rechecked and rechecked. I felt great at lunch.
> 
> Then the after noon HVAC depth kicked my rear end. After reading everyone elses comments I feel better about my test.
> ...


I figure 28+AM and 25+PM


----------



## buick455 (Oct 27, 2008)

Luchion said:


> I took ME-thermal. I agree test was more difficult then I expected.


My thoughts:

I am glad it is over. I came down with a stomach virus on Tuesday and am still sick so 8 hours doing problems was not much fun. One thing I did not expect was the proctors walking around and standing in front or to the side of me, that distracted me the most. Other than that I did not hear much at all which was good.


----------



## krenim (Oct 27, 2008)

I took the Mechanical Systems and Materials PM session. Funny, but I thought the AM had way more Thermo, heat transfer, and HVAC than Machine design! I guess it's a matter of perspective.

I felt pretty good about the test for the most part, but time killed me. I was 1/2 hour ahead of schedule mid way through, then stalled out on a problem with a wonky unit given, wasting my cushion on a problem I was certain I could get. Now I'm kicking myself because I made a stupid mistake on the conversion, so I got it wrong anyway, and then ended up having to make an educated guess on about 4 problems at the end.

Ended up pressed for time in the PM session too, but felt good about everything I worked through (except one ambiguously worded question). Had to guess on 3 at the end.

I actually thought the test was easier than I expected, but took a lot of reading between the lines to not waste time on distracting info. Of course I could have gotten every thing wrong too, so we'll see in a couple of months.

References used: MERM - extensively, Shigley - some, Marks - twice maybe?, Machinery's - once?, Mech of Mat'l text - twice, Cameron Hydraulic data - twice.


----------



## ck_b2001 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have slightly different feeling about the exam. I found the exam to be well balanced for what they said in the new distribution effective Oct 2008. This was my first time taking PE and i took the Machine Design Depth. The AM was pretty straight forward with may be 4-5 tough questions which i was able to handle in the 2nd round. Marks Handbook really came handy for unusual ones. Unless i totally missed the point and selected logical distractors, allmost all the answers matched.

The M/C Design depth was also very well balanced. There were handful of easy questions to give you more time on tough ones. There were more questions on fundamentals but that's what new distribution was all about. There were few questions which i knew i was doing right but the answers did not match exactly. There were lot of unit conversions and some tricky questions that can lead to wrong answer that still matches one of the choices. I had studied for 14 weeks, solved NCEES sample exam, Linderburg Sample Exam, 6 Min solution. There were handful of questions very similar to the ones i had solved in MERM, 6 Min and Sample exams.

Unless the exam was overly trying to lead you to wrong answer, i am feeling good about it but still i will give myself 80/20 chance of passing/not passing. I am avoiding discussing specific details but i am really curious as to what area most people found more difficult.


----------



## MechGuy (Oct 28, 2008)

I took the HVAC depth. Like the others, I thought the morning session was particularly easy, and was done early. I thought it was easier than previous exams, but I thought maybe that was because I had studied quite a bit more this time around.

The afternoon session still kicked my ass though. A couple of questions I just plain couldnt answer because I either didnt have the right reference with me, or didn't know where to look.

But overall I think I did well enough this time to pass.


----------



## jbestrella (Oct 28, 2008)

I took the HVAC depth too. I was able to complete the morning sessions around 10:00 but consumed the 4 hours in the afternoon. Too many given but you can answer it by directly substituting to an equation. But there is one question that doesn't have enough information, so I just guess. You need to have all the four ASHRAE handbooks and ASHRAE Standard 90 to answer some of the questions. I felt good when I came out of the exam room.


----------

